# Please ID this Piranha...



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Taking from the Web.....


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Pristobrycon maculipinnis


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fins are too dark to agree on the fish being P. maculipinnis. A species from Peru, Pygopristis denticulata also shares a similar appearance (markings and coloration) and is easily confused for maculipinnis from that locality.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Fins are too dark to agree on the fish being P. maculipinnis. A species from Peru, Pygopristis denticulata also shares a similar appearance (markings and coloration) and is easily confused for maculipinnis from that locality.


 He is up against a black background


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > Fins are too dark to agree on the fish being P. maculipinnis. A species from Peru, Pygopristis denticulata also shares a similar appearance (markings and coloration) and is easily confused for maculipinnis from that locality.
> ...


 Thats true


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Aren't P. denticulatus caught in the Guyana water shed? What they keep calling brandtii?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Mar 13 2004, 07:01 PM
> Aren't P. denticulatus caught in the Guyana water shed? What they keep calling brandtii?


I think so. They (Peru) are called muda or something like that.


----------

